# [Wet Thumb Forum]-JBJ Formosa Power Compact (48") DX-JG3 Double Light/Triple Fan Cooled



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi there has anyone use JBJ Formosa Power Compact (48") DX-JG3 Double Light/Triple Fan Cooled ...or any kind of JBJ lighting units..???

All I have from JBJ is my CO2 regulator with solenoid...I wanted to purchase this unit which is a total of 260 watts and comes with 4x 65 watts..and three fans...just wanted to hear some reviews before I invest in it..

Thanks a kazillion !!!


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi there has anyone use JBJ Formosa Power Compact (48") DX-JG3 Double Light/Triple Fan Cooled ...or any kind of JBJ lighting units..???

All I have from JBJ is my CO2 regulator with solenoid...I wanted to purchase this unit which is a total of 260 watts and comes with 4x 65 watts..and three fans...just wanted to hear some reviews before I invest in it..

Thanks a kazillion !!!


----------



## imported_ThomE (Aug 24, 2004)

Have one, I have no major issues w/ them. Only thing is the fans is rather loud. So I drilled holes along the back top to release more heat, installed a thermometer into the fans to turn on when it reaches a certain temp (fans now blow air into the unit instead of out).

But overall, very nice lamps.


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

I have the exact one your thinking about and my only complaint is the same as ThomE's. The fans are a little loud, but I have gotten used to it.


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm going to have to go off topic here since I have no experience with that light. I use the 48" orbit light with 4 65W bulbs http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11348&N=2004+113176

I like it, it has only one fan which is quiet. It has 3 power cords, 1 for each row of bulbs and 1 for the 4 lunar lights which makes hooking them up to timers and staggering them easy. Two power switches, one for each row of lights if you don't use timers, the lunar lights are on all the time if plugged in.


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

Ok...The sound wont matter at my place









Well I read around...and evidently this model is a completely new redesigned one...so I gave it a shot and bought them...

They were for about 169.99 ...
I also bought the tilt stand for it just to try it out...

all I need now is an external reactor


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Now guys, I don't know if it was a typo in their e-mail but this morning when I checked my e-mail I got an on-sale ad from the AquariumPlants.com. I am NOT advertising for them or anything but if you did receive a e-mail from them then you would be as shocked and in doubt as I was. They listed their JBJ Formosa Lighting for 39.00-69.99...now I don't think those are the price of bulbs; they are the whole system due to the description included. As well, the JBJ CO2 regulator was only 9.99. I e-mailed them right after. I also called them but the no one picked up. Just a lil something to share.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Ok, I just called them again and got someone to talk to. Apparently, according to him, this was a spam/prank e-mail because all the 1's have been taken out, making the price much cheaper than they really are. 

Still, I think I saw the JBJ regulator for a pretty nifty price. Anyhow, just something that might be of interest to those who also got the similar e-mail.


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

lol yeah ..I got that email too...lol ..I spoke to him this morning...and Mark was not surprised by the call...and already recieved tons of callers...lol....in the email the JBJ regulator was listed at 9.99... 

but it was a script error...which ate up all the first digits..lol


----------

